# Skyscrapers of Santiago de Chile



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the Skyscrapers of Santiago, the capital city of Chile in South America.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Costanera Center*



The Costanera Center Tower is one the pieces of a bigger complex who also has a huge mall of almost 10 floors and three other corporate towers. This skyscraper is one of the most relevant examples of the international modern architecture in Latin America. When it was finally finished, it quickly became an icon for Santiago de Chile thanks to its height, which makes it an easy target throughout the city and indirectly acts as geographical point. The mall itself also became one new meeting point for the people pf the city, along with the waves of tourists (mostly from Argentina) who go there and buy technological and clothing products. Lastly, the “Sky Costanera” Observation Deck on the last floors, where you can feel the wind, the sound of dozens and dozens of people, and the gorgeous views of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Santiago de Chile by alobos Life, on Flickr

Costanera Center and Gran Torre Santiago on the right.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

a thread for 2 buildings.....?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


For now. I've got a lot of stuff to post in the thread.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Titanium La Portada Tower*



Titanium La Portada is an office building in Santiago, Chile. Located in the capital's high-end financial district of El Golf, it is the second tallest skyscraper in the country. Construction began in January 2007, and was completed in January 2010. It was surpassed in height by the then unfinished Gran Torre Santiago in November 2010. It was officially inaugurated on May 3, 2010. The architects are Abraham Senerman and Andrés Weil. Titanium La Portada has a height of 194.0 metres (636.5 ft) at the roof and 52 above ground floors, plus another 7 underground floors. The seven underground floors are used primarily for parking. There are 20 high speed elevators to service the building, which move at a speed of 6.6 metres per second (22 ft/s). It has a total floorspace of 129,500 square metres (1,394,000 sq ft) for mixed office use. There are two helipads on top of the building. By 2010, Titanium La Portada is expected to be the 13th tallest building in Latin America. Construction began in January 2007 with an investment of US$120 million, and its inauguration was expected in December 2008.[5] Primary materials used include aluminum, reinforced concrete, steel, granite and glass curtain wall. Because Santiago is prone to earthquakes, the building was anchored 50 metres (160 ft) deep with 65 concrete and steel pylons, allowing it to withstand an earthquake of 9.0 on the Richter scale. The tower did not suffer any damage from the earthquake in February 2010, although one of the decorative fixtures in the exterior did collapse. The space occupied by the building was formerly an upscale shopping mall, the Portada de Vitacura. So as to integrate well with the surrounding area, 70% of the ground level will be open to pedestrians, and much will be green space and recreational. Titanium La Portada is the first project in South America to be certified green in the LEED rating system by the US Green Building Council.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Taken from the video of the Financial District of Santiago de Chile:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Torre Centenario:*

TorreCentenario [GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html) or CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Carlos yo (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------

